# So Lance Stephenson is an All-Star right?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Along with George and Hibbert. I can't see any way in which he doesn't make the team.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I agree, but for some reason I think he's going to get snubbed.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

If you would have told me a couple years ago that this would actually be up for discussion I would have called you insane. Lance is turning into one hell of a player and people are starting to take notice. As I was saying in the daily discussion thread, it would be awesome to see him make it but a part of me hopes he doesn't because then he's going to want even more money this offseason. Either way, the guy deserves it. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Chris Paul / Stephen Curry / Tony Parker
Kobe Bryant / James Harden
Kevin Durant
Blake Griffin / LaMarcus Aldridge / Kevin Love
Dwight Howard / Anthony Davis / DeMarcus Cousins

Kyrie Irving / John Wall / Kemba Walker
Dwyane Wade / Lance Stephenson / Joe Johnson
Paul George / 
Carmelo Anthony / Chris Bosh
LeBron James / Joakim Noah / Roy Hibbert

All things considered (including voting being the way it was when it was last reported), those would be my All-Star teams.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Goran over Parker.


----------



## markez94 (Jan 7, 2014)

And Nash? will he play the all star game since it is his last season in nba?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Chris Paul / Stephen Curry / Tony Parker
> Kobe Bryant / James Harden
> Kevin Durant
> Blake Griffin / LaMarcus Aldridge / Kevin Love
> ...


Noah over Hibbert? What?

That's the only real question mark for me.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Noah over Millsap?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I think he absolutely deserves to get in...third (Fourth?) best player on a team from Indiana though, Im not convinced it's going to happen.

Regardless, he's turned me into a supporter.

Side note : my girlfriend said she was in a shoe store in Greenwood Mall (just south of Indy) and a little girl was asking her mom for some UGGs and she said that they were way too expensive and Lance stepped in and said that he'd buy the boots for her and the mom was crying, having no clue who he was. I know it's a small thing - but every story Ive heard about dude in the community has been a positive one.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> I think he absolutely deserves to get in...third (Fourth?) best player on a team from Indiana though, Im not convinced it's going to happen.
> 
> Regardless, he's turned me into a supporter.
> 
> Side note : my girlfriend said she was in a shoe store in Greenwood Mall (just south of Indy) and a little girl was asking her mom for some UGGs and she said that they were way too expensive and Lance stepped in and said that he'd buy the boots for her and the mom was crying, having no clue who he was. I know it's a small thing - but every story Ive heard about dude in the community has been a positive one.


He's an example of the fact that often we apply labels to athletes and celebrities that may not apply across their lives. Lance has rightfully earned the tag of boisterous, possibly arrogant. But that's his ball game, and doesn't have anything to do with who he is as a person away from a basketball court. I've heard that story, and more, that indicate Stephenson is a pretty good kid.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Good stories on Lance. Always nice to hear stories like that about pro players.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Someone should ask Lance to confirm that story.



R-Star said:


> Good stories on Lance. Always nice to hear stories like that about pro players.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/423567892773212161


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Paul George, eating all the cheesecake.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

ChrisWoj said:


> He's an example of the fact that often we apply labels to athletes and celebrities that may not apply across their lives. Lance has rightfully earned the tag of boisterous, possibly arrogant. But that's his ball game, and doesn't have anything to do with who he is as a person away from a basketball court. I've heard that story, and more, that indicate Stephenson is a pretty good kid.


I mean, let's not forget that this is the same guy who kicked off his NBA career by throwing his girlfriend down a flight of stairs (if I remember correctly). Lance's bad reputation didn't come from yelling after dunks - he did plenty to earn it. However, it really does look like he's done quite a bit of growing up and has changed as a person, so he deserves credit for that, as well.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Bogg said:


> I mean, let's not forget that this is the same guy who kicked off his NBA career by throwing his girlfriend down a flight of stairs (if I remember correctly). Lance's bad reputation didn't come from yelling after dunks - he did plenty to earn it. However, it really does look like he's done quite a bit of growing up and has changed as a person, so he deserves credit for that, as well.


I actually either did not know that or I totally forgot about it, yikes. Still - years have passed and you're right: some credit for growth.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I mean, let's not forget that this is the same guy who kicked off his NBA career by throwing his girlfriend down a flight of stairs (if I remember correctly). Lance's bad reputation didn't come from yelling after dunks - he did plenty to earn it. However, it really does look like he's done quite a bit of growing up and has changed as a person, so he deserves credit for that, as well.


I had a girl accuse me of throwing her down a flight of stairs and breaking her arm once too. 

When I asked if anyone ever remembered her arm being broken, or the fact she had told me the same story about her brother, and that I'd never been to her house in the first place resulted in me getting my teeth kicked in by hells angels.

Moral of the story? Don't always immediately believe sketchy girls abuse stories. Also, don't meet girls on ICQ, sleep with them a few times and then quit answering their calls and messages.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> I had a girl accuse me of throwing her down a flight of stairs and breaking her arm once too.
> 
> When I asked if anyone ever remembered her arm being broken, or the fact she had told me the same story about her brother, and that I'd never been to her house in the first place resulted in me getting my teeth kicked in by hells angels.
> 
> Moral of the story? Don't always immediately believe sketchy girls abuse stories. Also, don't meet girls on ICQ, sleep with them a few times and then quit answering their calls and messages.


I mean, I don't want to turn this into a "Lance is evil" thread, because that's totally not where I was going with this, but it also wasn't the only story you heard about him. There was a reason he was still available in the second round.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Chris Paul / Stephen Curry / Tony Parker
> Kobe Bryant / James Harden
> Kevin Durant
> Blake Griffin / LaMarcus Aldridge / Kevin Love
> ...


P-Player is going to murder you.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

markez94 said:


> And Nash? will he play the all star game since it is his last season in nba?


...no.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

GNG said:


> P-Player is going to murder you.


I saw that post and chose to walk away. 

I've had the distinct displeasure of watching my 'all-stars' play like garbage the past two games. I will fight for them when they deserve it, right now, they need to earn me a W.


----------

